# some color for the spring



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry has a new harness and leash - some fun and color for the spring.


















It only came in 1 size and they were off on their measurements because it's slightly loose on its tightest, but not loose enough to worry about (he's not going to pull out of it), at least not for how we use it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry has a new harness and leash - some fun and color for the spring.
> 
> View attachment 177175
> View attachment 177176
> ...


Ooohhh! I love it!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the colors and looks great on handsome Perry! 🙂


----------

